# Azza Hurican 2000



## Tim Enchanter (Feb 7, 2011)

I haven't seen you guys recommending this case.

Is it just because you are unfamiliar with it and know others better? Does it have anything to do with the price?

I'm just wondering what you think about it since it comes with 8 fans, most of them have dust filters and are easy access, and the whole thing seems rather well designed to me.

One can pick one up with free shipping from Amazon for $119.99 after rebate, and the customer reviews there are pretty good, too.

Here a consumer does a good 6-½ minute video briefly covering most of the case's features. 6-½ minute video

[EDIT] Note: The guy in the video is wrong about no front fans. They were in the door he opens to show you the drive bay, and they are even filtered.

There is a thorough written review at AZZA Hurrican 2000 Review - Overclockers Club

Awaiting the opinions of you pros....

Thx!

Tim


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

I don't think it has enough fans. I dare you to crank em all to full power without earplugs. Heck, ya might be chasing your tower across the room! Odd cooling system, but I'm sure it could be adjusted to work nicely. The big fans mean you can turn em way down low for little noise while still moving some good air.

Looks Ok, never used one and probably wouldn't. Just because I personally don't like cases with doors (just a "me" thing). AzzA makes some pretty decent cases for the price, that much I will say for sure.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

I have and currently use the Azza Solano 1000. It is a well constructed case with plenty of fans. 

That one would also be a consideration


----------



## jwhitakr (Feb 16, 2011)

The Hurrican 2000 is really a pretty solid full-sized case. Extra 2.5"/SSD drive slots are nice too. I just published my full review of the Hurrican 2000 and was pretty complimentary of it. Would love to hear others impressions of it, too.


----------



## nbjeter3 (Aug 19, 2010)

Acuta73 said:


> Just because I personally don't like cases with doors (just a "me" thing). AzzA makes some pretty decent cases for the price, that much I will say for sure.


I hate doors as well, but I think this one might have actually meet with my approval. It's not covering any of the upper bays, its only covering the hot-swap HDD bays. As I rarely open my computer and pull my HDD's out, this would work for me. Plus it makes easier access to the HDD's and the Fans that cool the HDD's without having to open the case fully to replace the fans/HDD's.:grin:


----------



## Tim Enchanter (Feb 7, 2011)

jwhitakr said:


> The Hurrican 2000 is really a pretty solid full-sized case. Extra 2.5"/SSD drive slots are nice too. I just published my full review of the Hurrican 2000 and was pretty complimentary of it. Would love to hear others impressions of it, too.


Nice review, Bill (or William)!

Very small point... You mentioned "electric-blue glow" in paragraph two. Since it is available with red fans, too, as indicated in your specs, I'm surprised you didn't modify your sentence a bit to reflect that._"*Cons:* Big and heavy; no included air filters for the fans."
_​I've read elsewhere, or seen in video reviews, where it does have several, easy to remove air filters. Doesn't it even have some removable tray-type piece on the bottom to get to an air filter down there more easily?

Yeah. I just found this pic...












It looks like it has two of those trays on the bottom -- one pulling out from the back, and another pulling out from the side. Maybe you can confirm that.

Maybe you are talking about pure fan filters, and I'm talking about something else.

I also saw one of these at a store in Cincinnati yesterday, and thought I saw black, synthetic air filters on the fans in the front door. Maybe that was on the drive bay covers that I think I saw them. Hmmmm... I need to take a better look, or take pics to remind me of what I saw. LOL Getting old is a *****.

Tim


----------



## jwhitakr (Feb 16, 2011)

Tim Enchanter said:


> Nice review, Bill (or William)!
> 
> Very small point... You mentioned "electric-blue glow" in paragraph two. Since it is available with red fans, too, as indicated in your specs, I'm surprised you didn't modify your sentence a bit to reflect that.
> _"*Cons:* Big and heavy; no included air filters for the fans."_​I've read elsewhere, or seen in video reviews, where it does have several, easy to remove air filters. Doesn't it even have some removable tray-type piece on the bottom to get to an air filter down there more easily?
> ...


 
Thanks, Tim, for the feedback on the review. It was actually written by one of my reviewers, William Ford, and so I can't answer your 2nd question directly. I think maybe he was talking about the other fans (not the front fans) missing an air filter. Because I think at least one of the other fans is an intake fan (and thus would really benefit from an air filter). But I'll double check with him and let you know.

Also good catch on the red color fans also being available. Will update the review in the 2nd paragraph to reflect that it can be ordered with either red or blue fans.

Cheers!
Justin


----------



## Tim Enchanter (Feb 7, 2011)

Justin,

Sorry `bout calling you "Bill."

You don't need to check anything for me. I ordered one yesterday from Amazon.  $119.99 after $30 rebate.

Thx!

Tim


----------



## Tim Enchanter (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey guys,

I got my case and am totally happy with it. Great quality.

The shape is something of an optical illusion in the AzzA advertising pics. They make it look like the left side has a "ridge", which it doesn't. A pic is worth 1,000 words, so maybe these will save me 3,000 words...































*Motherboard Compatibility:* *E-ATX, Full ATX, ATX, Micro ATX*


If anyone's interested, currently they are running $114.99 at Amazon after a $30 rebate.

Tim


----------

